# πιγκάλ — αναζητείται η ετυμολογία τής λέξης



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Άλλη μια λέξη που την ξέρει και τηνε λέει όλος ο κόσμος, κι όμως δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά, είναι το *πιγκάλ*. Η ύπαρξη αυτής της λέξης στην ελληνική γλώσσα, μας προσφέρει τη μοναδική ευελιξία να διακρίνουμε το σκέτο βουρτσάκι τής τουαλέτας (αγγλιστί _toilet brush_) από το πλήρες σετ που περιλαμβάνει και το _holder_ (ή ενίοτε _tube_) όπου αναπαύεται το προαναφερθέν βουρτσάκι όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείται. Μόνον αυτό το τελευταίο καλείται _πιγκάλ_ (το πλήρες σετ, δηλαδή). Αυτή η πολυτέλεια για λεπτή διάκριση μεταξύ των εννοιών βλέπω στη βικιπαίδεια πως απουσιάζει από άλλες γλώσσες: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_brush.

Γνωρίζει κανείς λοιπόν την ετυμολογία τού _πιγκάλ_; Προσωπικά πιθανολογώ πως ίσως και να πρόκειται για κάποια φίρμα που πρωτόφερε τα συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα στην ελληνική αγορά, αλλά δεν βρήκα σχετικές πηγές ή αναφορές. Άσχετο μπόνους:


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Βεβαίως.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pigalle

Τριβιδάκι:
The square [Place Pigalle] and the surrounding streets were, at the end of the nineteenth century, a neighborhood of painter's studios and literary cafés of which the most renowned was the Nouvelle Athènes (New Athens).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_Pigalle


Με πολλές αντιγραφές, π.χ.
http://www.thepigalle.co.uk/

Και για πληρέστερη ετυμολογία:
Από τον Γάλλο γλύπτη Ιωάννη Βαπτιστή Πιγκάλ.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Baptiste_Pigalle


Απορία: Έχουμε έτος για το μπόνους ή να ψάξουμε στο perpetual calendar την 16η Δεκ. που ήταν Σάββατο;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Στα σοβαρά προτείνεις την Πλας Πιγκάλ για έτυμον του _πιγκάλ_; Από πού κι ως πού; Και γιατί η λέξη να υπάρχει μόνον στα ελληνικά;

Για τον κινηματογράφο Πιγκάλ, τώρα, το σωτήριον έτος είναι το 1961.


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2010)

Για την ετυμολογία του κινηματογράφου, αυτός με ενδιέφερε.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Φευ, αποδεικνύεσαι κι εσύ ένας απ' αυτούς τους άκαρδους που υποτιμούν την αξία τού πιγκάλ!
(Σχετικό σπαραξικάρδιο ανάγνωσμα: http://epanastatis.blogspot.com/2009/01/blog-post.html.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2010)

Να προσθέσω τα δύο σέντσια μου στη αναζήτηση: Τον όρο εγώ τον πρωτοάκουσα πολύ πρόσφατα. Τα τελευταία δέκα-δεκαπέντε χρόνια. «Βούρτσα της τουαλέτας» το ήξερα ως τότε... :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2011)

Χώρια που αποδεικνύεται φονικό όπλο...


----------



## pidyo (Sep 24, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρων όρος, με την έννοια ότι δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει σε καμιά από τις γλώσσες από τις οποίες συνήθως δανειζόμαστε τέτοια ορολογία (γαλλικά, ιταλικά), ούτε σε άλλες γλώσσες με τις οποίες έχουμε πάρε δώσε (αγγλικά, γερμανικά).

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ ότι μοιάζει πολύ πρόσφατος. Σ' αυτό συνηγορεί ίσως και το γεγονός ότι δεν απαντά ούτε μια φορά στα γκουγκλοβιβλία.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2011)

Ομολογώ ότι ήξερα μόνο τον κινηματογράφο και την πλατεία κι ότι το αντικείμενο αυτό το έλεγα βουρτσάκι της τουαλέτας. Η εικασία του Ζαζ για την προέλευση (από μάρκα) φαίνεται σωστή -αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με την εκτίμησή του ότι το λέει έτσι "όλος ο κόσμος", εγώ -λόγω τιμής- δεν το ήξερα! :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Τώρα όμως το ξέρεις! :) Οπότε θα μπορείς πλέον να κάνεις και τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στο (σκέτο) βουρτσάκι και στο πιγκάλ (δηλ. στο σετ). ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ομολογώ ότι ήξερα μόνο τον κινηματογράφο και την πλατεία κι ότι το αντικείμενο αυτό το έλεγα βουρτσάκι της τουαλέτας. Η εικασία του Ζαζ για την προέλευση (από μάρκα) φαίνεται σωστή -αλλά δεν συμφωνώ με την εκτίμησή του ότι το λέει έτσι "όλος ο κόσμος", εγώ -λόγω τιμής- δεν το ήξερα! :)


Την επόμενη φορά που θα μπεις σε ελληνικό σουπερμάρκετ, πήγαινε στο αντίστοιχο τμήμα και ρίξε μια ματιά στην ετικέτα στο ράφι ή πάνω στα αντίστοιχα προϊόντα. Μπορεί να ανακαλύψεις με έκπληξη ότι ήταν μπροστά στα μάτια σου όλον αυτόν τον καιρό!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2011)

Τα ελληνικά σουπερμάρκετ είναι αστείρευτη πηγή νέας ορολογίας. Π.χ.: τριχολαβίδες


----------



## Dimi (Sep 24, 2011)

Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι σχετίζεται με τα πορνεία της περιοχής που το χρησιμοποιούσαν.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 24, 2011)

Dimi said:


> Πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι σχετίζεται με τα πορνεία της περιοχής που το χρησιμοποιούσαν.


Αμ για να 'ναι η περιοχή Πιγκάλ το έτυμον θα χρειαστεί να τεκμηριωθεί η πορεία τής λέξης μέχρι εδώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2011)

Και γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν βούρτσες τουαλέτας ειδικά οι οίκοι ανοχής; Δεν είναι εξάρτημα που χρειάζεται στη δουλειά τους όπως το μπιντέ.

Προσθήκη: Να διευκρινίσω ότι για μένα η λέξη bidet στα ελληνικά είναι "το μπιντέ" και όχι ο μπιντές. Δεν είναι από τις λέξεις που έχουν ελληνοποιηθεί στο λεξιλόγιό μου, συγγνώμη.


----------



## Dimi (Sep 24, 2011)

Υποπτεύομαι ότι αυτό έκανε εντύπωση στους Έλληνες μετανάστες που τα επισκέπτονταν. Γύρω στο '50 ίσως δεν είχαμε και τα πιο εξελιγμένα συστήματα υγιεινής. Αλλά αυτά είναι απλά υποψίες. Γεγονός είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για νέα λέξη, τη χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ και χρόνια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Να διευκρινίσω ότι για μένα η λέξη bidet στα ελληνικά είναι "το μπιντέ" και όχι ο μπιντές. Δεν είναι από τις λέξεις που έχουν ελληνοποιηθεί στο λεξιλόγιό μου, συγγνώμη.


Να δες, λοιπόν, _πυγονιπτήρ_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ο-πυγαίο-χιούμορ&p=13681&viewfull=1#post13681. :)



Dimi said:


> Υποπτεύομαι ότι αυτό έκανε εντύπωση στους Έλληνες μετανάστες που τα επισκέπτονταν. Γύρω στο '50 ίσως δεν είχαμε και τα πιο εξελιγμένα συστήματα υγιεινής. Αλλά αυτά είναι απλά υποψίες.


Ισχνότατες οι πιθανότητες για κάτι τέτοιο, κττμά. Παρατήρησε τη λεπτή διάκριση _πιγκάλ_ vs. _βουρτσάκι_, η οποία είναι μάλλον απίθανο να διατηρήθηκε και να μεταφέρθηκε από τους μετανάστες του Παρισιού (άσε που υπήρχαν πολλά άλλα μέρη με πολύ περισσότερους μετανάστες — καθώς και πάρα πολλά λιμάνια, με τους σχετικούς οίκους ανοχής, στα οποία σύχναζαν Έλληνες ναυτικοί). Δηλαδή το Πιγκάλ, η περιοχή, δεν βλέπω να κολλάει με τίποτα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2011)

Έψαξα από τα δυτικά, αλλά τίποτα. Ούτε εταιρείες βρήκα, ούτε κάτι σχετικό. Είπα λοιπόν να ψάξω στο τουρκικό λεξικό και βρήκα τη λέξη *bigal* (μπιγκάλ) που σημαίνει _κοντάρι_. 
Τώρα βέβαια δεν έχω κοντά μου υλικό για να το επιβεβαιώσω, οπότε προς το παρόν το ρίχνω στο τραπέζι και επιφυλάσσομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2011)

Θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε από τουρκικές ιστοσελίδες πώς λέγεται στα τουρκικά αυτό το εξάρτημα;

Προσθήκη: Το βρήκα, λέγεται Klozet firçasi. Το θέμα είναι αν θα μπορούσε ποτέ να είχε κάποια πιο λαϊκή ονομασία που θα είχε σχέση με κοντάρι.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 27, 2011)

Ναι, λέγεται tuvalet fırçası, δηλαδή βούρτσα τουαλέτας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 27, 2011)

Αφού είναι πρόσφατο σχετικά και δεν υπάρχει σε άλλη γλώσσα, λίγο χλωμό το Πλας Πιγκάλ έτυμον (αλλά τίποτε δεν αποκλείεται, βεβαίως βεβαίως).

Πήγε κανείς σε κατάστημα που τα πουλάνε αυτά για να ρωτήσει; Όχι στο σούπερ, γιατί εκεί δεν ειδικεύονται σε αυτό. 
Σε τίποτε είδη υγιεινής που έχουν και μικροαξεσουάρ, ας πούμε; Κατά προτίμηση λίγο παλιό, εικοσαετίας τουλάχιστον, για να έχει πιθανότητες να βρει άτομο που να ξέρει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2011)

Μήπως έχει σχέση με το κοντάρι που χρησιμοποιούσαν για το καθάρισμα των παλιών, τούρκικων απόπατων; («Α, ρε Καλλιόπη που σου χρειάζεται! Πάρε το κοντάρι να σκοτώσεις το θηρίο!»)

Στο λήμμα του σλανγκ.γκρ, στο οποίο παραπέμπω πιο πάνω, γίνεται αναφορά σε μια σχετική σκηνή με τον Κιμούλη από τη _Λούφα και παραλλαγή_. Μήπως ακούγεται εκεί;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 27, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Προσθήκη: Να διευκρινίσω ότι για μένα η λέξη bidet στα ελληνικά είναι "το μπιντέ" και όχι ο μπιντές. Δεν είναι από τις λέξεις που έχουν ελληνοποιηθεί στο λεξιλόγιό μου, συγγνώμη.


Για μένα πάλι είναι αρσενικό και έχει ελληνοποιηθεί πλήρως, ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για μια φυσιολογική ελληνοποίηση από τα κάτω, απαραίτητη για το κοινό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο: προφανώς έγινε αρσενικό ώστε να αποκτήσει πληθυντικό, κατά το καμπινές. Τι θα πούμε στον πληθυντικό, τα μπιντέ;


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 27, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Για μένα πάλι είναι αρσενικό και έχει ελληνοποιηθεί πλήρως, ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για μια φυσιολογική ελληνοποίηση από τα κάτω, απαραίτητη για το κοινό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο: προφανώς έγινε αρσενικό ώστε να αποκτήσει πληθυντικό, κατά το καμπινές. Τι θα πούμε στον πληθυντικό, τα μπιντέ;


 
Εκτός του ότι συμφωνώ με το παραπάνω, να πω ότι το παρέλαβα έτσι. Από μικρούτσικο, αρσενικό το ξέρω (και κλιτό).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 27, 2011)

Το ίδιο κι εδώ, με παράλληλο τον αποηχηροποιημένο τύπο _ο μπιτές_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 3, 2011)

Πάντως υπάρχουν και κάτι πιγκάλ που είναι χάρμα ιδέσθαι και οφθαλμών αγλάισμα (με την κατάλληλη συνοδεία, φυσικά): http://us.christianlouboutin.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=pigalle. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [...]Είπα λοιπόν να ψάξω στο τουρκικό λεξικό και βρήκα τη λέξη *bigal* (μπιγκάλ) που σημαίνει _κοντάρι_.
> Τώρα βέβαια δεν έχω κοντά μου υλικό για να το επιβεβαιώσω, οπότε προς το παρόν το ρίχνω στο τραπέζι και επιφυλάσσομαι.


 


drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως έχει σχέση με το κοντάρι που χρησιμοποιούσαν για το καθάρισμα των παλιών, τούρκικων απόπατων; («Α, ρε Καλλιόπη που σου χρειάζεται! Πάρε το κοντάρι να σκοτώσεις το θηρίο!»)



Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο από αυτή την υποψία;


----------



## Marinos (Oct 4, 2011)

Παλάβρα, σε ποιο λεξικό; Εγώ δεν το βρίσκω ούτε στον Redhouse, ούτε στο λεξικό του Κέντρου Ανατολικών Γλωσσών, ούτε στον Nisanyan.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

Στο seslisozluk, δίνει συνώνυμα kargı, mızrak. Αν όντως είναι σωστό, η λέξη είναι σπάνια, γιατί όντως δεν κυκλοφορεί πολύ στο ίντερνετ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Στο seslisozluk, δίνει συνώνυμα kargı, mızrak. Αν όντως είναι σωστό, η λέξη είναι σπάνια, γιατί όντως δεν κυκλοφορεί πολύ στο ίντερνετ.


Μήπως είναι σπάνια ακριβώς γιατί είχε περιοριστεί για κάποια ανάλογη χρήση; Κάτι σαν παρωχημένη σλανγκ; Αλλά πόσο έγκυρο είναι κι αυτό το λεξικό; Και πώς να ψάξεις γκουγκλοβιβλία στα τούρκικα του 19ου αιώνα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2011)

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τουρκικά του 19ου αιώνα, διότι η επαφή μου με το οθωμανικό αλφάβητο περιορίζεται στο να αναγνωρίζω τα γράμματα  Δεν ξέρω καν αν η εικασία μου είναι σωστή, ωστόσο μου φάνηκε πιο πιθανή αφού αποκλείσαμε όλα τα pigalle, και αφού δε βρήκαμε καμιά εταιρεία που να κατασκεύαζε αυτά τα βουρτσάκια (που θα ήταν και το πιο λογικό).


----------



## Theseus (Oct 24, 2011)

Pigalle is from the English second world war slang 'Pig-alley'.


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2011)

I don't see a smiley, so:

Pigalle is an area in Paris around the Place Pigalle, on the border between the 9th and the 18th arrondissements. It is *named after the sculptor Jean-Baptiste Pigalle* (1714–1785).

Pigalle is famous for being a tourist district, with many sex shops on Place Pigalle and the main boulevards and prostitutes operating in the side streets. The neighborhood's raunchy reputation *led to its World War II nickname of "Pig Alley" by Allied soldiers*.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartier_Pigalle​


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έψαξα από τα δυτικά, αλλά τίποτα. Ούτε εταιρείες βρήκα, ούτε κάτι σχετικό. Είπα λοιπόν να ψάξω στο τουρκικό λεξικό και βρήκα τη λέξη *bigal* (μπιγκάλ) που σημαίνει _κοντάρι_.
> Τώρα βέβαια δεν έχω κοντά μου υλικό για να το επιβεβαιώσω, οπότε προς το παρόν το ρίχνω στο τραπέζι και επιφυλάσσομαι.


Μήπως αν κάναμε άλλη μια προσπάθεια ξεκινώντας από την ετυμολογία του επωνύμου Μπίγαλης; (Αν βρούμε δηλαδή και από πού προέρχεται το επώνυμο αυτό...)


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Για μένα πάντως είναι απογοητευτικό το γεγονός ότι δεν λημματογραφείται το _πιγκάλ _ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012).


----------



## bernardina (May 23, 2012)

Να το ψάχναμε σαν απλοποίηση του *Pygalle, αντιδάνειο του *Πυγάλ... :cheek::inno::twit:


----------



## Earion (May 23, 2012)

Μπίγαλης είναι αυτός που έχει καταγωγή από την κώμη Μπίγα στην Τουρκία (Biga, στα αρχαία ελληνικά Πηγαί της Τρωάδος).


----------



## eirini (Jun 13, 2012)

Παιδιά γεια σας!
Μου δώσατε ιδέα με το πιγκάλ και έγραψα στο blog μου γι'αυτό! Αν θέλετε, μπορείτε να το διαβάσετε εδώ: 
http://efevreseis.blogspot.gr/2012/06/blog-post_13.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Γνωρίζει κανείς λοιπόν την ετυμολογία τού _πιγκάλ_; Προσωπικά πιθανολογώ πως ίσως και να πρόκειται για κάποια φίρμα που πρωτόφερε τα συγκεκριμένα αντικείμενα στην ελληνική αγορά, αλλά δεν βρήκα σχετικές πηγές ή αναφορές.


Ίσως και κάποιος δικός μας κατασκευαστής που τα πρωτοέφτιαξε εδώ: Π[λαστικά] Γαλ[...] >?> P. GAL >?> Πι-Γκαλ.

Edit: Ίσως από τη βιομηχανία πλαστικών Γαλαξίας;

Από εδώ:

Αντίθετα και στα χρόνια αυτά ιδρύετε [sic] η Πατραϊκή ΑΕ η Χαρτοποιία Αιγαίου, η εταιρία ηλεκτρικής παραγωγής «ΓΛΑΥΚΟΣ» και η ΠΑΟΥΕΡ ,η βιομηχανία ηλεκτρικών λαμπτήρων ΦΩΣ, η βιομηχανία πλαστικών «Γαλαξίας» , βερνικιών «ΙΡΙΣ» η Ελληνική μεταλλουργία ΑΕ, τα τσιμέντα Όλυμπος Βόλου, η ΤΙΤΑΝ και η ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ.Οι γνωστές Καπνοβιομηχανίες και οι πλεκτοβιομηχανίες «Λαναράδες».


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

Ενδιαφέρουσα πρόταση, αν και κανονικά (δεδομένης της εποχής) θα ήταν Πεγκάλ (με γαλλικό p, δηλαδή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 3, 2012)

Ε, μπορεί κάποιος μαρκετίστας της εποχής να ήθελε να το συνδέσει με το Πιγκάλ ή να έγινε η σύνδεση «αυτόματα» (τι πεγκάλ, τι πιγκάλ) κ.λπ.

(Επίσης, θέλει προσοχή το άρθρο που τσιτάρω. Ενώ έχει τίτλο «Μετά τη χρεοκοπία του 1893», το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα που έδωσα αναφέρεται σε εταιρείες που δημιουργήθηκαν μετά από τη Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή).


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Επίσης, θέλει προσοχή το άρθρο που τσιτάρω. Ενώ έχει τίτλο «Μετά τη χρεοκοπία του 1893», το πιο πάνω απόσπασμα που έδωσα αναφέρεται σε εταιρείες που δημιουργήθηκαν μετά από τη Μικρασιατική Καταστροφή).



Το πρόσεξα (πλαστικά το 1893; )...


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## acid (May 15, 2017)

Σήμερα είχα μια συζήτηση για την ετυμολογία του πιγκάλ. Μπαίνω κι εγώ στο Ίντερνετ και γενικά βλέπω λίγα πράγματα. Απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται, δεν υπάρχει αλλού η λέξη _πιγκάλ_. Οπότε, αφού όλοι βάζουν ένα λιθαράκι με τις υποθέσεις τους, ότι μάλλον θα λεγόταν έτσι η εταιρεία ή από τον pigalle, λέω να κάνω κι εγώ την δική μου υποόθεση. 

Στην Ήπειρο και στην Άρτα συγκεκριμένα χρησιμοποιούμε την λέξη _πίγκος_ όταν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για βρομιά. Λέμε π.χ. «καθάρισέ το γιατί έπιασε πίγκο». Μια ετυμολογία της λέξης _πίγκος_ υπάρχει εδώ. Δεν λέω ότι είναι αυτό, μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά έχει μια βάση αυτό που καθαρίζει τον πίγκο της τουαλέτας να λέγεται πιγκάλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2017)

Palavra said:


> Έψαξα από τα δυτικά, αλλά τίποτα. Ούτε εταιρείες βρήκα, ούτε κάτι σχετικό. Είπα λοιπόν να ψάξω στο τουρκικό λεξικό και βρήκα τη λέξη *bigal* (μπιγκάλ) που σημαίνει _κοντάρι_.
> Τώρα βέβαια δεν έχω κοντά μου υλικό για να το επιβεβαιώσω, οπότε προς το παρόν το ρίχνω στο τραπέζι και επιφυλάσσομαι.





acid said:


> Σήμερα είχα μια συζήτηση για την ετυμολογία του πιγκάλ. Μπαίνω κι εγώ στο Ίντερνετ και γενικά βλέπω λίγα πράγματα. Απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται, δεν υπάρχει αλλού η λέξη _πιγκάλ_. Οπότε, αφού όλοι βάζουν ένα λιθαράκι με τις υποθέσεις τους, ότι μάλλον θα λεγόταν έτσι η εταιρεία ή από τον pigalle, λέω να κάνω κι εγώ την δική μου υποόθεση.
> 
> Στην Ήπειρο και στην Άρτα συγκεκριμένα χρησιμοποιούμε την λέξη _πίγκος_ όταν θέλουμε να μιλήσουμε για βρομιά. Λέμε π.χ. «καθάρισέ το γιατί έπιασε πίγκο». Μια ετυμολογία της λέξης _πίγκος_ υπάρχει εδώ. Δεν λέω ότι είναι αυτό, μια υπόθεση κάνω, αλλά έχει μια βάση αυτό που καθαρίζει τον πίγκο της τουαλέτας να λέγεται πιγκάλ.



Εδώ μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι. Ο συνδυασμός μιας ηπειρώτικης λέξης που σημαίνει βρομιά (να το τσεκάρουμε πού και πότε χρησιμοποιείται, όμως) και μιας τούρκικης που σημαίνει κοντάρι μπορεί μια χαρά να έδωσαν το κοντάρι για τη βρομιά.

Και καλωσόρισες, acid.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2017)

Με μια γρήγορη ματιά, πάντως, βλέπω ότι τοπικά η λέξη πίγκος έχει τρεις σημασίες: τρικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο, χωματουργικό εργαλείο (ποιο, άραγε), και τη λέρα από μαλλί προβάτου. Σίγουρα θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο ακόμα.


----------



## cougr (May 16, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Με μια γρήγορη ματιά, πάντως, βλέπω ότι τοπικά η λέξη πίγκος έχει τρεις σημασίες: τρικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο, χωματουργικό εργαλείο (ποιο, άραγε), και τη λέρα από μαλλί προβάτου. Σίγουρα θέλει αρκετό ψάξιμο ακόμα.



*μπίγκος* ή *πίγκος* (ο)
μεγάλο σφυρί, οδοντωτό στο ένα μέρος και μυτερό στο άλλο, με το οποίο σάζουν, πελεκούν τα λιθάρια, που βάνουν αγγωνάρια στα σπίτια. Επίσης με τον πίγκο «χάραζαν» οι παλιοί τα λιθάρια των λιτρουβειών και των μύλων.

Λεξικό του Λευκαδίτικου Γλωσσικού Ιδιώματος – Πανταζής Κοντομίχης (lexikolefkadas.gr)


----------



## nikolaou (Aug 25, 2018)

Alexandra said:


> Και γιατί να χρησιμοποιούν βούρτσες τουαλέτας ειδικά οι οίκοι ανοχής; Δεν είναι εξάρτημα που χρειάζεται στη δουλειά τους όπως το μπιντέ.



Λογικό.
Λόγω επαγγελματικού χώρου, ίσως έμπλεξαν τις βούρτσες.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 26, 2018)

Υπάρχει μια λέξη στα γαλλικά η οποία και προφέρεται "πιγκάλ" και σχετίζεται με την εδραία περιοχή· πρόκειται για τη λ. pygal, η οποία σημαίνει «πυγαίος» (πρβλ. dorsal–ραχιαίος). Η λ. pygal προέρχεται (μέσω του λατ. _pyga_) από την ελλην. λ. _πυγή_ — όπως άλλωστε και η ελλην. λ. _πυγαίος_ στην οποία αντιστοιχεί. Η σύναψη «plaque pygale» είναι ίσως η δημοφιλέστερη σύγχρονη χρήση της λέξης στη γαλλική (αλλά και στην αγγλική) γλώσσα, και αναφέρεται στο μέρος του οστράκιου (δηλ. του καύκαλου) των χελωνών στο ακρότατο μέρος τους, ακριβώς πάνω από την ουρά: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carapace_de_tortue Ωστόσο πρόκειται για μια λέξη σπάνια (όπως άλλωστε πλέον σήμερα κι η ελλην. _πυγαίος_), και θα πρέπει κτγμ η τυχόν ετυμολογική σχέση με (ή επίδραση σε) το σημερινό _πιγκάλ_ να αποδειχθεί αδιαμφισβήτητα κι όχι απλώς να υποτεθεί.


----------

